

5 things Linux does better than OSX and a couple of things I miss - mergy
http://mergy.org/2012/12/5-things-linux-does-better-than-os-x-and-a-couple-of-things-i-miss/

======
3825
I don't see a link for here.

>More information here.

Please complete your sentence?

>Standard SD seem to be okay, but SDHC cards (like the one I happen to use
with our Canon camera.)

~~~
mergy
Thanks for pointing that out. I will fix that.

~~~
3825
You're most welcome. :)

------
zoowar
> 2\. Workspaces / Virtual Desktops

Don't worry, just install gnome 3 and you'll have your crappy OSX desktop
again.

~~~
viraptor
This doesn't make sense to me. He's saying that he'd rather have the linux
virtual desktops behaviour than OSX one. Why would he want what you wrote?

~~~
zoowar
It's a jab at the regression from gnome 2 to gnome 3.

